# App musique de la keynote



## eckri (21 Avril 2021)

Pendant la Keynote dans la vidéo pour l’iPad on a montré plusieurs applications comme Photoshop Mais aussi une application de musique où on peut retoucher les notes avec le pencil 
 savez-vous quelle est l’application de musique?


----------



## eckri (22 Avril 2021)

c'est StaffPad


----------

